# Warhammer Mark Of Chaos problem!!!!



## boogeyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I just bought Warhammer: Mark Of Chaos aerlier today..it took me about 20 minutes to install and then jsut as I was about to play a little error message pops up saying 'Your video card does not reach the minimum reequirements'

I have a Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family and checked what I needed on www.systemrequirementslab.com and it said I needed a GeoForce 6600GT 128 mb card.

I live in England and in the small amount of searching I have done they cost at least £52.50 which is money I just don't have.

The website says I need:
128 Mb Video RAM (I have 37)
Video HW Transform & Lighting
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1

Are there any reccomendations for a cheaper card?


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

Try this>http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945g/sb/CS-020791.htm
or a cheap video card like this one that is gonna run the game http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?SAP-HD24P

Goodluck


----------



## boogeyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Well thanks into9rod, I'll defintely look into that.

Much appreciated. 
Boogeyboy


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

np boogeyman


----------

